# Updating installed Ports after 10.3 to 11.0 upgrade



## matto25 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm getting an error trying to run a `portupgrade -af`after having just upgraded to 11. 

This is what i get and I see people have had this issue with jail but havent seen a solution yet?


```
root@VSFREEBSD02:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade> portupgrade -afg
make: "Mk/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1180: UNAME_r (10.3-RELEASE-p11) and OSVERSION (1100122) do not agree on major version number.
/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.1/pkgtools/portsdb.rb:237:in `join': no implicit conversion of nil into String (TypeError)
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.1/pkgtools/portsdb.rb:237:in `index_file'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.1/pkgtools/portsdb.rb:247:in `db_dir='
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.1/pkgtools/portsdb.rb:167:in `setup'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.1/pkgtools/pkgtools.rb:242:in `init_pkgtools_global'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:531:in `block in main'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/2.1/optparse.rb:880:in `initialize'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:238:in `new'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:238:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2380:in `<main>'
```

I would like to add that i get the same thing if I simply type `make` or try and install any port.

Appreciate any help!

Matt


----------



## rudelgurke (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,

are you sure the upgrade process has been completed and you're not - still - running the older kernel / userland ?


----------



## matto25 (Jan 29, 2017)

rudelgurke said:


> Hi,
> 
> are you sure the upgrade process has been completed and you're not - still - running the older kernel / userland ?



Hey, thanks for the reply, NO it for sure is lol or was not.. Probably one pf the worst attempts at an upgrade ever as it now won't even boot haha.. This should have been simple as pie, generic kernel.. One things for sure this will be the last time I attempt this on a box for obvious reasons and hours and hours and hours of work now.  I also noticed in version 11, that i can't install it on Hyper-v (I like to run one good OS) When i get to the point where you make your partitions it crashed over and over saying a step was missed haha.. Not a good release thus far from what I've seen, at this point I'm more interested in knowing why it can't be installed as a VM on hyper-v and version 9 and 10 were no problem?!?!

Thanks again!


----------

